# Erste Bilder des Asus Rampage II Extreme aufgetaucht



## xTc (30. September 2008)

*Noch ist Intels Core i7-Architektur nicht zu kaufen, tauchen die ersten Bilder neuer High-End-Boards auf.*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bildquelle: TWEAK.DK

Diesmal sorgt Asus mit dem Rampage II Extreme für Furore. Dabei sind auch ein paar interessante Details durchgesickert. So soll das Mainboard angeblich über eine 16 Phasen Spannungsversorgen verfügen. Weiterhin sollen für die Northbridge und den Speicher auch jeweils 3 zusätzliche Phasen zur Verfügung stehen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bildquelle: TWEAK.DK

Weiterhin soll das Mainboard 3-Way-SLI, Quad-SLI und Quad-Crossfire untersützten (16/16 Lanes oder 16/8/8 Lanes). Auch soll es möglich sein an bestimmten Stellen auf dem Mainboard die Spannungen mit einem Multimeter abzulesen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bildquelle: TWEAK.DK

Weitere Bilder findet Ihr hier: Mehr Bilder

Quelle:
WEAK.DK /-/ Billeder af det kommende ASUS Rampage II Extreme bundkort


*Update:*

Mittlerweile sind die ersten Bilder der Retail-Version des Rampage II Extreme aufgetaucht. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Auf den neuen Bildern ist die „angeblich“ finale Heatpipe zu besichtigen. Ob diese sich bis zum Verkaufsstart noch verändert, ist unbekannt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Board kommt im „Asus typischen“ look. Wie immer mit dabei, die Supreme FX und der LCD-Poster.

Quelle:
TechConnect Magazine - Final Rampage II Extreme design revealed


----------



## CRAZYMANN (30. September 2008)

Moin Moin

sieht ja so auf den ersten blick nicht schlecht aus. Nur mir fehlt irgendwie die massive Heatpipe Kühlung. Einfach mal abwarten was noch für Boards kommen.


----------



## push@max (30. September 2008)

Preis? sicherlich um die 300€


----------



## xTc (30. September 2008)

CRAZYMANN schrieb:


> Moin Moin
> 
> sieht ja so auf den ersten blick nicht schlecht aus. Nur mir fehlt irgendwie die massive Heatpipe Kühlung. Einfach mal abwarten was noch für Boards kommen.



Dabei handelt es sich noch um ein Engineering Sample, die Heatpipe kommt da bestimmt noch drauf.



push@max schrieb:


> Preis? sicherlich um die 300€



Mit Sicherheit, die 300 Euro weden bestimmt überschritten.


Gruß


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (30. September 2008)

CRAZYMANN schrieb:


> Moin Moin
> 
> sieht ja so auf den ersten blick nicht schlecht aus. Nur mir fehlt irgendwie die massive Heatpipe Kühlung. Einfach mal abwarten was noch für Boards kommen.


Stimmt, das Board ist vom Layout und Kühlkonstruktion sowie der Farbgebung der Bänke und Ports ziemlich untypisch für ASUS... Sieht eher wie ein Intel-Standart aus...!


----------



## AnthraX (30. September 2008)

Wird bestimmt übertrieben teuer oder?


----------



## Laskiwitz (30. September 2008)

Ist auf dem Mainboard eigentlich SLI verfügbar?


----------



## xTc (30. September 2008)

Laskiwitz schrieb:


> Ist auf dem Mainboard eigentlich SLI verfügbar?



Siehe Artikel von mir:



xTc schrieb:


> Weiterhin soll das Mainboard 3-Way-SLI, Quad-SLI und Quad-Crossfire untersützten (16/16 Lanes oder 16/8/8 LAnes). Auch soll es möglich sein an bestimmten Stellen auf dem Mainboard die Spannungen mit einem Multimeter abzulesen.




Ich denke die Frage ist beantwortet.


Gruß


----------



## push@max (30. September 2008)

Der Preis ist das Argument, weshalb ich mich jetzt doch noch für den 775 und Penryn entschieden habe...Nehalem würde mein Budget um das 2x sprengen und wann bezahlbare Nehalems kommen weiss ich auch noch nicht.


----------



## Lee (30. September 2008)

Das Board wird sehr teuer werden. Meiner Meinung nach weit über 300€. Die jetzigen LGA775 High End Boards kosten ja schon knapp 300€. Da wird ein teueres Nehalem Board mehr kosten...


----------



## xTc (30. September 2008)

Lee schrieb:


> Das Board wird sehr teuer werden. Meiner Meinung nach weit über 300€. Die jetzigen LGA775 High End Boards kosten ja schon knapp 300€. Da wird ein teueres Nehalem Board mehr kosten...



Mit Sicherheit, aber ich find es extrem nice, das Asus extra Punkte mit aufs Board gebaut hat, wo man die Spannungen ganz einfach ablesen kann.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vielleicht bietet Asus ja sogar ein entsprechendes Multimeter an, was im Lieferumfang ist, mit dem man die Spannungen über ein spezielles Kabel an den Anschlüssen (grüner Kreis) auslesen kann.


Gruß


----------



## <--@ndré--> (30. September 2008)

Was ist mit ASUS los? Keine riesigen Heatpipe-Konstruktionen? Keine bunten R.O.G.-Aufkleber? 

Gruß,
André


----------



## Stefan Payne (30. September 2008)

Das ist noch Preproduction, der Finale Kühler is noch nicht drauf


----------



## Chrisch (1. Oktober 2008)

<--@ndré--> schrieb:


> Was ist mit ASUS los? Keine riesigen Heatpipe-Konstruktionen? Keine bunten R.O.G.-Aufkleber?
> 
> Gruß,
> André


Ich denke mal das sich das Board hinterher optisch nachm M2F oder RE richten wird.


Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Das ist noch Preproduction, der Finale Kühler is noch nicht drauf


so schauts aus


----------



## Bumblebee (1. Oktober 2008)

Na ja, schaut "nice" aus, wirklich, aber...

- wird (zu) teuer
- Nehalem (zumindest die ersten) *nicht* wirklich der Überhammer; man spricht bekanntlich von +10%

also schaun mer mal ...


----------



## riedochs (1. Oktober 2008)

Ich frag mich ja wer ist denn so verrückt und zahlt wohl 300€ und mehr für ein Board?


----------



## <--@ndré--> (1. Oktober 2008)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Das ist noch Preproduction, der Finale Kühler is noch nicht drauf



Ich wollte schon sagen: Lassen die einfach die SB ohne Kühler. 

@Board: Also sieht schon mal ganz nett aus, aber wie schon öfters gesagt, der Preis. Wobei ich nicht an 300€ sondern eher 250€ denke. Mal schauen...

Gruß,
André


----------



## Micha-Stylez (1. Oktober 2008)

xTc schrieb:


> Vielleicht bietet Asus ja sogar ein entsprechendes Multimeter an, was im Lieferumfang ist, mit dem man die Spannungen über ein spezielles Kabel an den Anschlüssen (grüner Kreis) auslesen kann.
> 
> 
> Gruß


 

Soll nicht so eine (Palm) Edition kommen , womit man auch in Echtzeit Spannungen auslesen und ändern kann ? Ich mein ich hab letztens erst sowas gelesen ! Das ist was für die Ocer die das gewisse etwas suchen ! 

Mfg Micha


----------



## Chrisch (1. Oktober 2008)

riedochs schrieb:


> Ich frag mich ja wer ist denn so verrückt und zahlt wohl 300€ und mehr für ein Board?


300EUR sind kein Problem, das zahlen recht viele (siehst ja am Rampage Extreme X48). Das Rampage 2
soll jedoch um die 400EUR kosten (ob es wirklich soviel kosten wird werden wir wohl erfahren wenn es dann
da ist).


Micha-Stylez schrieb:


> Soll nicht so eine (Palm) Edition kommen , womit man auch in Echtzeit Spannungen auslesen und ändern kann ? Ich mein ich hab letztens erst sowas gelesen ! Das ist was für die Ocer die das gewisse etwas suchen !
> 
> Mfg Micha


Der OC Palm ist beim P6T Deluxe dabei, das Rampage benötigt diesen nicht da es nen LCD Poster
besitzt welcher alles Anzeigt. Da der OC Palm über USB läuft benötigt der auch eine Software
und somit lässt sich nur in Windows alles umstellen, beim R2E läuft das alles über die knöpfe
auf der Platine und da lässt sich jederzeit alles verstellen und das ohne zusätzliche Software 

Gruß
Chris


----------



## Micha-Stylez (1. Oktober 2008)

Chrisch schrieb:


> 300EUR sind kein Problem, das zahlen recht viele (siehst ja am Rampage Extreme X48). Das Rampage 2
> soll jedoch um die 400EUR kosten (ob es wirklich soviel kosten wird werden wir wohl erfahren wenn es dann
> da ist).
> 
> ...


 

Nun weiß ich bescheid ! Hab ich wohl was verwechselt !


Mfg Micha


----------



## riedochs (1. Oktober 2008)

Chrisch schrieb:


> 300EUR sind kein Problem, das zahlen recht viele (siehst ja am Rampage Extreme X48).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Chrisch (1. Oktober 2008)

Zu DM Zeiten hättest du auch nicht ~3DM für nen Liter Super gezahlt


----------



## <--@ndré--> (1. Oktober 2008)

Das ist was anderes - Sprit musst du haben um Vorwärts zu kommen. Beim Board kann es ja auch ein günstiges ASRock-Modell sein. 

Gruß,
André


----------



## Chrisch (1. Oktober 2008)

Müssen musst du garnix... Man kann auch Fahrrad fahren, nen Elektro Roller / Auto kaufen oder eben öffentliche Verkehrsmittel nutzen 

Man "braucht" auch keine Autos für 10k € - 1Mio €, es reicht nen alter Trabbi oder Käfer um vorwärts zu kommen, man braucht dafür keinen
Golf 3/4/5, 3/5er BMW oder sonstiges.


----------



## <--@ndré--> (1. Oktober 2008)

Naja, das ist ja kein Vergleich.
Überleg' mal, ob ich jetzt eine FSB1066-CPU (sagen wir den *E6600*) auf ein günstiges Gigabyte-Board oder ein Rampage Extreme packe. Der Unterschied dürfte max. 1-3% sein.

Ich will aber sehen wie du mit einem Fahrrad oder Elektroroller mal eben 150km/h fährst... 

Naja, genug der DM/€-Vergleiche => BTT!

Gruß,
André


----------



## push@max (1. Oktober 2008)

riedochs schrieb:


> Chrisch schrieb:
> 
> 
> > 300EUR sind kein Problem, das zahlen recht viele (siehst ja am Rampage Extreme X48).
> ...


----------



## xTc (5. Oktober 2008)

> Das mit den 3DM für einen Liter Super ist auch ein gutes Beispiel => voll krank, hätte ich damals niemals bezahlt.



Aber ich versichere dir, es wird genug Leute geben die das Board kaufen werden.

Schau dir an, wie gut sich das Maximus 2 Formula oder das Rampage Extreme verkauft.  Solange solch ein Produkt angeboten wird, finden sich immer Käufer.


Gruß


----------



## xTc (7. Oktober 2008)

*Update:*

Mittlerweile sind die ersten Bilder der Retail-Version des Rampage II Extreme aufgetaucht. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Auf den neuen Bildern ist die „angeblich“ finale Heatpipe zu besichtigen. Ob diese sich bis zum Verkaufsstart noch verändert, ist unbekannt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Board kommt im „Asus typischen“ look. Wie immer mit dabei, die Supreme FX und der LCD-Poster.

Quelle:
TechConnect Magazine - Final Rampage II Extreme design revealed


----------



## k-b (7. Oktober 2008)

Für mich als eher unbedarften  User von Extreme-Boards: Die teechnischen Details verstehe ich ja soweit, aber wofür ist der LCD-Poster?! Und wo macht man den später hin?


----------



## xTc (7. Oktober 2008)

k-b schrieb:


> Für mich als eher unbedarften User von Extreme-Boards: Die teechnischen Details verstehe ich ja soweit, aber wofür ist der LCD-Poster?! Und wo macht man den später hin?


 
Den steckst du in einen entsprechenden Anschluss auf dem Mainboard. Hinterher kannst du dir das Teil auf den Tisch stellen und dir diverse Daten, wie Temperatur, Uhrzeit ect. anzeigen lassen.

Ich selbst habe das Teil auch, nutze es aber nicht.


Gruß


----------



## k-b (7. Oktober 2008)

Ah, danke. Schon recht unnütz


----------



## Chrisch (7. Oktober 2008)

Nein, beim Rampage Extreme sowie Rampage II Extreme ist das Display nicht ganz so unnütz 

Beim RE sowie RIIE dient das kleine Display auch dazu die Spannungen während des Betriebs zu ändern, dafür die
Knöpfe / Schalter auf der Platine


----------



## dmx633 (14. Oktober 2008)

Oh man das Board sieht ja schon ganz cool aus aber das jetztige kostet ja auch schon glaub ich 300 ökken,Das das hier noch quad sli und 3 way unterstützt! Oh manIch glaub das geht an die 400 - 450 markeIch werd mir jetz noch mal nen 775 highend board kaufen und dann ein bisschen ocen und dann wrs das erstmal,NEHALEM KOMMT MIR NOCH NIT INS HAUS!Ist glaub im nächsten jahr alles noch etwas teuer,aber das ist ja am anfang alles!


----------



## Chrisch (17. Oktober 2008)

*Bilder vom Retail Asus Rampage II Extreme X58*


----------



## xTc (19. Oktober 2008)

Chrisch schrieb:


> *Bilder vom Retail Asus Rampage II Extreme X58*



Hab mir die Bilder auch gerade angesehen und muss sagen:

Einfach hammer. 

Was die Jungs von Asus da mal wieder gezaubert haben ist einfach klasse.  Den Preis allerdings möchte ich nicht wissen.  300,00 Euro mindestens.

Das Board scheint mit aber etwas größer zu sein als das Rampage (1) Formula/Extreme.

Gruß


----------



## Laskiwitz (21. Oktober 2008)

Das Board sieht ja wirklich sehr nice aus.

Doch der Preis wird sich sicher zwischen 320 und 380 € einpendeln.


----------



## xTc (5. November 2008)

Update:

Mittlerweile ist das Board im Preisvergleich gelistet. Stolze 370,00 Euro werden für das Rampage II Extreme fällig.

[preis=1000]a380449.html[/preis]


----------



## Katamaranoid (5. November 2008)

schon recht happig, der preis ^^


----------

